# Blowin the dust off some slot cars



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

So its a cold Saturday night in January here in Chicago and Eddie and I are downing some cold ones in the man cave watching some tube. As we sit at the bar we figure 'Hey why not fire up that old slot track across the room?'










Eddie dragged out his cases from under the depths.









Some of his cars are handed down from his late step father "Papa Ken" who used to race with us years ago. A couple of nice hot rod Vegas:









Some brass pan deal on a JL Tuff Ones chassis:









How about a Tyco 440 pan Fiero? 









Papa Ken had a super nice, mint Ferrari 312 hidden away:









Had to snap a line up with all the 312's in house-


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Some really nicely painted NASCAR lexans from Bud's HO:









Decals are super crisp. Love this Frankenstein Interstate car:









Really cool 2001 Allstar Game graphics on the Bud Monte Carlo:









We had to laugh at these late 80's AFX Laser cars....









But then we were surprised when we turned them over and realized they were the original Super G+ chassis! 









Even more surprising was this early body clip from AFX. I've never seen one like this. It only fits this set up:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Wow.* *Awesome!!*


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Some random photos:




























This old Rokar has been beached in turn 6 for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Always really liked your track -- well done.


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

Blowin the dust off? How could you let a track that nice sit idle and collect dust? Good to see it being used again.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I do recall watching the background build of your track. I am gonna dust mine off soon. Thanks. David


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always nice having an old bud over to have a few laps and a Lite or two.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wondering when you were going to get up and running again... Last thing I remember, you were doing some renovations, but that was like a year ago!! :tongue: Good to see the old track up and running again! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats is a one fast looking track!:thumbsup:

And your detail is tops!!! Is there a thread with your build I can check out?? I love that lite up Tower in the front straight.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thats is a one fast looking track!:thumbsup:
> 
> And your detail is tops!!! Is there a thread with your build I can check out?? I love that lite up Tower in the front straight.


I like the twin Miller Lite towers :thumbsup: Tom


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I appreciate the comments on the track. It's going on 20 years old and it's still a lot fun but its showing its age. And yes its fast. It isn't really that dusty  but it does sit a lot. It has survived a tree crash/roof cave in/downpour/track flood in '96 to being disassembled and sawn apart into 4 sections to move it to my new house in '04. At 22 x 10 it doesn't exactly "pack" and required its own trip in the moving truck. It took a lot of work to get it running again. It still needs a few repairs from the move and needs one end refinished.

That night rekindled the spark so to speak and Eddie and I want to get back to some weekly racing but need to find more local guys. There are a couple of new guys that have seen it and want to see what its about, but most of the old group have gotten buried in their lives with kids and both parents working or whatever. This time of the year usually gets a few guys back every so often. It's a lot of fun to drag out old cars and find they are still a blast to race side-by-side. We were laughing that its been so long since we raced we can't remember what was good or needing tune ups. NASCAR Tyco pan chassis cars are always a favorite and we get some good sideways action in some turns. We ended up running some BSRT G2 and G3 RO type chassis's towards the end of the night and it took a little getting "back-in-the-saddle" to deal with that speed again. Definitely gets your heart pumping. 

The Vargo Speedway website just recently bit the dust since my friends Viper Racing company closed along with that server my site was on. I hope to put something new together for the club and show other tracks we had/have in the 'circuit'. Most of my photos were on that site but I'll see what else I can find around. I suppose I can take more.

Here is an old video I found of Eddie running the first 4 second laps on the track back in 2001. Its a short clip but you get an idea of the speeds we get running with some of the higher end cars. I think it was the same G2 car he was running last Saturday night. It runs a spinner arm but I can't remember the numbers.

Scott V


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Cool vids-Yes your track always gets my attention!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## highcountry (Apr 6, 2005)

I remember when I moved my old Watkins Glen track (6x16) we moved it all in one piece at it took a seperate, all on it's own trip in the moving van from Kansas City over to Lee Summit. When we moved back to Colorado 10 years ago I tried even giving that track away, full scenery, compute with trackmate the works. A lot of guys in MAHOR did want it, ti was unique and everyone loved racing on it but no one had space, Steve Ward almost took it but that fell through and the track was scrapped. I love realistic and sceniced tracks, the routed/carpeted tracks with clear walls don't interest me at all.


----------



## coolstuff (Sep 10, 2008)

*You mean you didn't keep those pictures from Superviper?*

They are all gone? The ones with the tents and stuff?


I may have a few.....


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Everything from my site is on an old Gateway computer.

Here is the HO Tech page on the Wayback Machine archiving site. Looks like most of the stuff is there:

http://web.archive.org/web/20070910...ystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/ho_tech.html


----------

